# Canon 1DS 2002 Camera and EF 180 MM F/ 3.5 L MACRO USM..



## surapon (May 10, 2014)

Yes, Dear Friends.
I still use my 14 Years Old Camera( Canon 1DS MK I , 2002) as the Spare Camera----Yes, This Trustfully / Great Camera never miss my shots after 12 years of her services. Yes, After that, I buy 2004 Canon 20 D as my Back up camera----Ha, Ha, Ha, And I still shoot with her too.
This morning, I just Grab Canon 1DS with EF 180 mm F/ 3.5 L MACRO USM to shoot my blooming flowers in my front yards.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (May 10, 2014)

I still use my 14 Years Old Camera( Canon 1DS MK I , 2002) as the Spare Camera----Yes, This Trustfully / Great Camera never miss my shots after 12 years of her services


----------



## surapon (May 10, 2014)

I still use my 14 Years Old Camera( Canon 1DS MK I , 2002) as the Spare Camera----Yes, This Trustfully / Great Camera never miss my shots after 12 years of her services


----------



## surapon (May 10, 2014)

I still use my 14 Years Old Camera( Canon 1DS MK I , 2002) as the Spare Camera----Yes, This Trustfully / Great Camera never miss my shots after 12 years of her services.
Enjoy.
Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (May 11, 2014)

Dear friend Surapon. I read a study that considers the age of a notebook computer with 3 years of use, equivalent to a human being 97 years old. : I did my own calculations and concluded that his Canon 1DS is equivalent to a human being 65 years old. ??? But not just any human being, but a Highlander like you.


----------



## expatinasia (May 11, 2014)

surapon said:


> Yes, After that, I buy 2004 Canon 20 D as my Back up camera----Ha, Ha, Ha, And I still shoot with her too.



May I ask why? I gave my 20D away to a friend a long, long time ago. Why would you shoot with that at times rather than your better cameras?

Personally I always like to use the best camera I have.


----------



## surapon (May 11, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Dear friend Surapon. I read a study that considers the age of a notebook computer with 3 years of use, equivalent to a human being 97 years old. : I did my own calculations and concluded that his Canon 1DS is equivalent to a human being 65 years old. ??? But not just any human being, but a Highlander like you.



Dear my Teacher, Mr. ajfotofilmagem.
Thanks you, Sir, You make my day to day, and all next week too.
I love your words " but a Highlander like you "---- Great Movies too.
Have a great Sunday/ Happy Mother day, Sir.
Surapon.


----------



## surapon (May 11, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, After that, I buy 2004 Canon 20 D as my Back up camera----Ha, Ha, Ha, And I still shoot with her too.
> ...



Dear Friend Mr. expatinasia.
You are right, " We most use the Best Camera that We have "---Yes, BUT, I will not buy 4 1DX Bodies at the same time, Because of High Cost. BUT, when I go to shoot the Activities/ Sport/ Volunteer Racing, I want to have 4 Cameras with 4 Lenses in my hands all the times, with out change the lenses and miss the best shots---Yes, With out contaminate the Clean Sensor , to get the dust, when I change the Lens in Dusty area.
Yes, MY 5D MK II is one of the Best HIGH ISO, to shoot in the Dark area, 7D = Small sensor = great to shoot the Birds with 600 mm = 960 mm. ( Full frame Sensor), That give more MM. farther range for Safari, My 20 D = Great Camera in the Sun shine day and When I set up AUTO MODE with my 14 MM. F/ 2.8--Yes, This 20 D. never miss a shot, and Great for Point and shoot for street Photography. My Dear 1DS = Super AF/ Super fast AF and the most Accurated AF of my Camera= Great for Out door Sport Shooting, BIG BODY and Perfected fit in my big hands.  Yes, My New tiny Baby Canon EOS-M with 22 mm. F/ 2.0 in my Fanny pack, at my belly 95% of the times, to shoot the recorded Picture that I see in front of my eyes in every days., And I do not need to carry my big back pack on my back on every days.

To make it short :---All cameras have their own Best Abilities/ Best Functions, Like in Army Platoon---Every one in the platoon have their own guns, Difference Guns to support each other, and to do the Right job at the right weapons.
In the Photography , Any Camera have more than 4 MP = Great to make a great print at = 3X5 inches, or great Photo on the Web Site---No We do not need 22 MP, to reduce the size to put on my FACEBOOK. That Just only my IDEAS.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## ksagomonyants (May 12, 2014)

Great shots and excellent camera. I'd love to try it some day, but I'm sure what'd bother me is that I'd have to press two buttons to change ISO and some other settings. I know it minimizes the possibility to make something wrong, but still…And the charger is huge


----------



## expatinasia (May 12, 2014)

surapon said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...



Interesting, thanks Khun Surapon.

I shoot quite a lot of major sporting events and rarely - if ever - see photographers with more than two cameras. I use two, one with a 400 f/2.8 ii and the other with 70-200 f/2.8 ii, because like you say, it is not a good idea to change lenses in the open, but also you do not have the time, so two bodies with different lenses is vital. Each to their own, I guess.


----------



## surapon (May 12, 2014)

ksagomonyants said:


> Great shots and excellent camera. I'd love to try it some day, but I'm sure what'd bother me is that I'd have to press two buttons to change ISO and some other settings. I know it minimizes the possibility to make something wrong, but still…And the charger is huge



Thank you, Sir, Dear ksagomonyants.
Yes,Press two buttons to change the Function, And BIG CHARGER for two BIG Batteries., Bu theway, I just retired 6 of my 10-12 years old Canon Batteries NP-E3= 1,650 mAh. ( $120, Us Dollars each( B&H)= Well Each one can keep the power only 10-30 Photos---Ha, Ha, Ha), But I order 2 - NP-E3 from Amazon , Made in China =$ 25 US Dollars= 2300 mAh, And Just come in to my hands to day. I will charge and use about a week, If GOOD BATTERY, I will order 4 more of them.
Nice to talk to you , Sir.
Surapon

PS, When I order from Amazon, The advertize that = 2,000 mAh, But, When I get them = 2,300mAh-----Ha, Ha, Ha, I think they make a wrong print on the Batteries.

http://www.amazon.com/DSTE-NP-E3-Battery-EOS-1SDS-EOS-1DS/dp/B00BUK3YXO/ref=pd_sim_sbs_p_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=1FQE5NRZ5R29MJ1XPEQY


----------



## surapon (May 12, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > expatinasia said:
> ...




Sa Wass Dee Krub, Khun expatinasia/ Good Day Mr. expatinasia ( In Thai language)
Yes, 3 Full size DSLR and 1 Point and Shoot Tiny Camera are my style, I call Crazy Surapon.
" The Army in One "
Have a great day, Sir-----Where are you / How can you Know " Khun " ?
Surapon


----------



## wickidwombat (May 12, 2014)

There is something unique about the colour from the early canon 1d bodies IMO
And surapon don't you get a sore back?


----------



## danski0224 (May 13, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> There is something unique about the colour from the early canon 1d bodies IMO



Yes.

I finally dusted off the used but excellent condition 1D scored from eBay and I was pretty impressed. I like the rendering.

For a 4.2 mp camera, the files are quite nice- much much better than I was expecting. They seem "soft" out of the camera, but they clean right up with just a touch of sharpening in DPP.

I wonder how something like a 5DIII would do with a CCD sensor.

It's almost like using film- the display is just about useless compared to current day offerings


----------



## sagittariansrock (May 13, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> There is something unique about the colour from the early canon 1d bodies IMO
> And surapon don't you get a sore back?



My neck is hurting even from seeing those pictures.
I carry less than this (far less) in my photo backpack and I was grumbling about _that_ weight on these forums (and guess who made a really helpful suggestion? Mr Surapon, of course).


----------



## surapon (May 13, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> There is something unique about the colour from the early canon 1d bodies IMO
> And surapon don't you get a sore back?



Dear Mr. wickidwombat
Yes, Sir, Your Idea are the same as my Feeling " There is something unique about the colour from the early canon 1d bodies "---The Sweet colors are most the same as Kodak GOLD 200, And Kodak PORTRA 800---Now, I miss Film camera Shooting.
Yes, I still Love My dear Old Canon 1DS.
No, Sir, Although I will be 65 Years young in this October, But I never have sore back or Back Pain in past 30 years, After We/ My wife and I, Start to do routine exercise 60 minutes in every days, 6 days a week----Yes, Friday night are my big Eating Night, to go to Local Restaurant and Have FUN, with out Exercise.
Nice to talk to you, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (May 13, 2014)

danski0224 said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > There is something unique about the colour from the early canon 1d bodies IMO
> ...



Yes, Sir, Dear danski0224 .
I agree with you. These Canon 1DS and 1D are OLD and GREAT, Same as Whiskey and Wine----The Older = the Better smell and taste, Yes, Soft and Beautiful Aroma----Ha, Ha, Ha.

Here are the Sample of My dear old 1DS MK I and EF 85 MM. F/ 1.2 L MK II---Soft like the Old Whiskey.
Enjoy, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (May 13, 2014)

clink=topic=20873.msg395721#msg395721 date=1399942199]
[quote author=wickidwombat said:


> There is something unique about the colour from the early canon 1d bodies IMO
> And surapon don't you get a sore back?



My neck is hurting even from seeing those pictures.
I carry less than this (far less) in my photo backpack and I was grumbling about _that_ weight on these forums (and guess who made a really helpful suggestion? Mr Surapon, of course).

[/quote]

Ha, Ha, Ha---Dear Friend Mr. sagittariansrock
You still young and not as old man like me----Ha, Ha, Ha----BUT If You go back to see the Photos of Crazy ME, You can see the most Weight are on my Big Belly = 80%, Only 20% weight are share by two Shoulders/ My Back.
I love my Duoble Belt/ Harness system, That Make my Big Belly have a hard Exercise----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Nice to talk to you, Sir.
Surapon


----------

